# Why I'm The Worst Droid X Dev (Or Perhaps A Mad Genius...keyword Mad....)



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Ahh wow people, was a joke... damn, least I now remember why I stopped posting stuff here...


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

what


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool story bro


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Nevertheless, I think I'll keep fixing mine the old fashioned way, if it's all the same to you...


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

ok, well Im at a loss for words after reading that lenghtly post,lol


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

davidnc said:


> ok, well Im at a loss for words after reading that lenghtly post,lol


+1


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't drink and flash, folks.


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

So the moral of the story being??? You throw your phone and *poof* working DX? Yeah, I'll stock with sbf and the "anti-4 year old method". But thanks....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

I just lost 10 minutes of my life. Unfortunately, I will never get them back.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hootowlserenade (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol I've used that method for other things before... I used to call it "uggh fix"(as in "caveman" uggh) lol worked on an old cd player I had :-D


----------



## ProfLonghair (Oct 26, 2011)

Percussive maintenance ALWAYS works. it scares the device into capitulation. Respect through fear!


----------

